# New to Goats and had Triplets Need Help



## osidoa

Hi I am new to Boer Goats and I had my first kids today only thing she had triplets do I need to worry about milking one of them? This is not her first time having triplets and also if I do need to bottle feed one is there a certain milk is better than others I Have tractor supply and rural king and big r fairly close but not sure which milk would be better. Also how much would you feed at each feeding? I also give each of them two squirts of Neutra Drench 
Thanks for your help
Steve
In Indiana


----------



## sweetgoats

First of all, CONGRATULATION on Triplets. :leap: how may are doe and how many buck? Not that it matters, just wondering.

If mom is a expert on triplets, then I would watch them and make sure they are getting enough. Is mom taking all three? She is not butting one away? 
What I do is I give warm Molasses water (pretty strong molasses), and the more water she drinks the more milk she will make. Give her all that she wants.


----------



## 4kids

I agree. Treat mom well and she will nourish those kiddos for you. I would watch the kids to see that everyone gets on, is urinating and seems energetic. If someone seems lethargic that is when I would offer the bottle as a supplement.


----------



## osidoa

You know I never paid any attention to see what were males and females but she did clean them all up and just when i was there layed down beside them an they were all sleeping and mom seemed to be good with all of them not pushing any away or anything. I will look when they are all awake an see what is male an female I don't like bothering them much right after birth.
Thanks for your help Steve


----------



## cdtrum

:wave: WELCOME FELLOW HOOSIER and CONGRATS ON THE NEW BABIES!


----------



## farmgirl42

Congratulations! :wahoo:


----------



## sweetgoats

That is great. Just make sure they are all sucking a bit. Is one smaller then the others? Sometimes you have two big ones and a little one. If that is the case, watch that small one, it will get pushed away.


----------



## osidoa

Here is a photo I took quick with my phone they all seem to be the same size also


----------



## RPC

They are sooo cute. Congrates. I would say you are doing just fine they all look really about the same size so you dont have to wory about that. Just keep checking and makeing sure they all nurse and things should be fine. Its nice to see another person from Indiana on here I think there are only about 4 of us. I to have boer goats and this was my first kidding season so I am in the same boat as you worring about if I am doing the right thing. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## goatnutty

They all look very nice and if they are all thriving with mom then they will be just fine. It's great to see another hoosier on here...I think RPC has it right and there are only a few lol...this is definately ot my first kidding season but you learn something new every time and the nerves are always there! 
-Sara


----------



## nancy d

Congrats on your new kids! Most of my Boer gals throw trips & do fine with them.
Unless she rejects one she should be able to handle them quite well but sounds like you have a good mama there!
You are aware that right at kidding the stress brings on the parasites so you need to worm her?
Also, if you weigh the kids now in about a week they should gain almost a lb a day so you will know if babies are getting enough.


----------



## osidoa

Thanks for the help an the recommendations, Like I say I do not know much about goats at all, and I will be honest I have around 20 of them to kid yet. 
Also one asked what the sex was of the triplets and I looked today and they are all little doe's is this ususally what happens or is this different?


----------



## KGW Farms

Congrats Steve! They are very cute!!


----------



## goatnutty

you are lucky to have 3 does!!


----------



## dugger61

happy 4 u I got to this page cause I had trips last nite and this morning. dolly a boer had a big red boy at 10:30 and had smaller red headed boy at 11:30.I thought it was over went to the house at 1:00. checked her at 4:30 and all was fine.went out at 7:00and ther is a big white boer boy she just had him. shock and then happyyyyyyyyyyy.first time gotta love em


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats. 

Watch the babies and momma, make sure, she has plenty of good food and water. Pick up and feel the kids tummies and make sure, they are full, if one is empty, you may have to supplement feed. Or make sure it gets the teat. If momma only has 1x1 teats, one kid will be left out, so keep an eye on that.


----------



## ksevern

Howdy. I'm also new to goats and one of my does threw trips on Monday night.... in the dark, cold and rain of course. Weighed them this morning at 36 hours old and they were male, 6 lb, 2 oz; male, 7 lb, 1 oz; female, 5 lb. The doeling has weak back legs and we have been able to hold her to nurse and tube fed her once. She is getting stronger. Tried to bottle her yesterday, but she did not 'take' to either nipple we bought. Suggestions? She seemed to want something smaller, should we try nipples for puppies?

Karen in Texas


----------



## JaLyn

I too am from Indiana..welcome!!


----------



## TexHall

Karen, have you tried a regular baby bottle (like for human kids) yet?


----------



## nancy d

ksevern said:


> Howdy. I'm also new to goats and one of my does threw trips on Monday night.... in the dark, cold and rain of course. Weighed them this morning at 36 hours old and they were male, 6 lb, 2 oz; male, 7 lb, 1 oz; female, 5 lb. The doeling has weak back legs and we have been able to hold her to nurse and tube fed her once. She is getting stronger. Tried to bottle her yesterday, but she did not 'take' to either nipple we bought. Suggestions? She seemed to want something smaller, should we try nipples for puppies?
> 
> Karen in Texas


You can try a Pritchard nipple or a black lamb nipple but is she is nrusing from mama doe?
Also you might want to start your own thread on this for more attention, this one is kind of old.


----------



## ksevern

Thanks, Nancy. We tried the black sheep nipple, but she didn't like it either. Fortunately, we kept an eye on them and made sure she got her faopir share of mom milk. Tonight, she is walking (wobbly, but getting around) and mom is tending all three and doeling has a full belly.


----------



## nancy d

You can always rub a little molasses or karo syrup on the tip.


----------



## DebiG

Thank you for your help. Our nigerian momma had triplets on Monday. This is her second time to have triplets. The first time she had all girls and the smallest one only lived two hours. we tried having her feed just that one but she would not. we also tried the bottle it wouldn't eat. Just to little and weak. This time she had two girls and a boy and all seem to be the same size. I made sure that all of them were eating but wasn't sure if she could handle 3. She is a great mom and was giving them all a chance. Debi


----------



## Di

Please watch triplets carefully, it only takes being pushed off the teat by a stronger sibling a couple of times, before they get too weak to fight for it. Goat kids like the milk to be very warm. And, they may not take it till they get pretty hungry, so keep trying, if any are hungry they will eventually take a drink. 

If you can't milk the doe (but, you have to make sure they get the colostrum), just use whole milk from the store. Put a little Karo Syrup in the bottle (and on the nipple) I use the red nipples on a coke or tea bottle. But, for little kids you can try a baby bottle. 

Kids with "wobbly" legs probably need a little Bo-Se, get it from your vet, or get the "gel" type in a tube at your feed dealer.

Wow, congrats to all you newbies on the triplets! Doesn't take long to increase your herd size that way.


----------



## shane2014

Hi I have only gotten goats this year so am new to it all first two have had twins which are two weeks old and are really flying it but second one had triplets last night and all seem to be doing fine have all suckled and warm but I not sure if they are getting enough one little female is bit smaller and weaker than other two but she is drinking any advice


----------



## ksalvagno

See if she will take a bottle.


----------

